

Apple design guru Jony Ive promoted - sambeau
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32879802

======
astrojams
I suspect that this has more to do with hiding his compensation than anything
else. They want to keep his compensation private to prevent competitors from
trying to poach him. (It makes it harder if they don't have that information.)
The SEC requires companies list the compensation of their top 5 executives. By
naming him Chief of Design it is easier for them to keep his pay private.

------
nodata
_Is_ this a promotion?

~~~
unfunco
I think it's more likely that he's preparing to take a step back, and by
introducing new designers at Apple (Marc Newson, for example.) they're slowly
preparing the public (and investors especially) for the idea of Apple without
Ive.

~~~
noir_lord
or possibly been in charge of hardware and software UI/UX was just too much
work for one person when you include the admin overhead.

I'm not a huge fan of Apple or it's stuff but I respect the amount of work
that goes into what they do on the design side.

------
SimplyUseless
Impressive to see 5,000 design and utility patents to his name!

~~~
gct
I think really highly of Ive but I'm sure a lot of those are "spend 5 minutes
giving feedback, get your name on the patent" kind of situations.

~~~
whoiskevin
I have to agree. Even say 30 years of solid work would be over 150 patents a
year. With 365 days in a year that is a patent every 2 1/2 days. I'd call bull
on that being anything but feedback/sign your name. Kind of points to the
patent issues we face.

